# Teleportation, Polymorph[element]



## G.A. Donis (Dec 23, 2002)

Under the descriptions for these spells the class is listed as none.  Does this mean that there are no intended class restrictions or that with this system these spells are really not available and they were just put in "just in case someone wants them."


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 25, 2002)

The spell lists were late additions and the entry is an error.  Polymorph [Element] is available exactly like all other [Element] lists -- green mages have biomatter, white mages have access to the white elements, etc.

Teleport is available to black, grey, and red mages.


----------



## masque (Jan 19, 2003)

*Clarify?*



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *The spell lists were late additions and the entry is an error.  Polymorph [Element] is available exactly like all other [Element] lists -- green mages have biomatter, white mages have access to the white elements, etc. *




Does this mean that all spellcasting classes have access to it, or that only the mage subclasses have access?  I was scanning through the rest of the threads, and noted that from this thread I had some updating to do....


----------

